# Wish Winter Luck!!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, I had a client over yesterday. 

He asked, "You want a good home for Winter?"
He went on to say he has a friend, recently divorced, has
been wanting a little dog for a couple years now, refuses to
give one penny to a pet store, wants to help one in need,
a bit grouchy, doesn't have much use for the human race,
but LOVES animals.

He's 63-years-old, lives alone, in a mansion, and in very good health.
I was told he is much like Hemsley, would leave his fortune to the dog.

So he took a pic, with his cell phone, emailed it to his friend, and is
bringing him over next week, to meet Winter!!

It's the perfect match!! They are BOTH grouchy ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

I sure hope this works out. It does sound perfect. If not, perhaps
the millionaire will adopt ME ~ :yahoo:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

> It's the perfect match!! They are BOTH grouchy ~ :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Ah, kindred souls.  I hope it works out for Winter.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Sounds like a perfect match! I too tend to lean more towards animals instead of people after having to deal with them all day! :HistericalSmiley: I hope it works out for little Winter! What a life he would have!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Ohhh, I'll keep my fingers crossed for the both of you. :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Deb, if he is looking for someone to leave his millions to I can be a real bitch....do you think he would be interested in adopting me? just kidding! :innocent: 

Keeping our fingers crossed for Winter.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Fingers crossed for Winter. :chili: How does this grouch feel about winos from New York? :wine: Any interest in another adoption, Bonnie and me?? :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Good Luck Winter, and Deb you just never know there could be another match in the making. :thmbup:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Yep, I had a client over yesterday.
> 
> He asked, "You want a good home for Winter?"
> He went on to say he has a friend, recently divorced, has
> ...



OMG - Can u tell him that Winter has many cousins to leave in the will .. I can't name them all but Max can be his biological brother ....... ahahhaha :eek2_gelb2:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

This sounds great, Deb!!! I hope it all works out!!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*I hope everything works out! :walklikeanegyptian: *


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Send him a picture of me-won't you :rofl: Oh, I do kills myself sometimes :goof:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> OMG - Can u tell him that Winter has many cousins to leave in the will .. I can't name them all but Max can be his biological brother ....... ahahhaha :eek2_gelb2:[/B]


Hey bro , remember me ?  :supacool: 

Good Luck winter :chili:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh, what great news! Sounds like a perfect match! Here's hoping both the millionaire and Winter agree that it's a good match! Best of luck, Winter-Pot-Pie!! I've got my fingers crossed fer ya ...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Way to go Winter!!!



Will keep the fingers crossed.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Okay Deb, you have one week to get yourself together!!!! This is it........he can adopt you and Winter and the whole family~~~

I know you said his friend said he is grouchy but is he cute.....or halfway decent!!!!! I want details!!! You have the personality to charm the birds out of the trees!!! Now go to work girl, this is your chance to make it big!!!! Then you will forget about all of us and we will never hear from you again!!!!

.........but that's alright, grab that golden ring girl, it's your time to fly!!!! Mansion, Mercedes, Rolexes, Diamonds and Furs and a whole mansion full of maltese dogs~~~~the last one gotcha, didn't it?????

It's just the southern thing in me that gets carried away......as Miss Scarlett would say, please forgive me, I do carry on so........You tell Mr Rhett (the millionaire) that he better be good to Winter!!!!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

i just had a thought .. what if Mr Millionare falls in love with LBB .. he is very charming you know ???????

What then huh Deb ???

But seriously - I love Winter - he is soooo cute ...


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Best wishes Winter. You deserve to be treated like royalty old man!! :thmbup:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I hope everything works out for little Winter - he deserves it. :wub2:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

That is too funny and great!

I'm sure they will hit it off! Wonderful that he loves animals so much!

Winter will bring him lots of happiness, grouchy style...good luck!

Keep us posted! Pics too!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I hope it all works out Deb and Winter gets a great home!
Fingers crossed :biggrin:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

GOOD LUCK WINTER!!! 
LIKE MY MOTHER SAYS !!FOR EVERY POT THERE IS A COVER.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I hope it all works out for the good of Winter. I love happy endings!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't wait to hear how what happens. This is so great! 
Good luck Winter!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Good luck Winter!!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

GOOD LUCK Winter  Sarah


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Is it next week yet ???????????????? :yahoo:


----------

